# Yamaha Prop On Merc Motor?



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone used a Yamaha 10-spline prop on a Merc 10-spline outboard? I've heard they're more or less interchangeable, and 10-spline Merc prop choices are somewhat limited. I like have more options...

For that matter, anyone tried running an over-hub exhaust prop on a thru-hub lower unit? How big of a problem with ventilation does that create?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has answered this ...

I DO and have run Yamaha props on a 25 hp merc . The prop ran great ! but it was NOT 100% "right" had to play with the spacers I don't have one right in front of me but one is open in the front and one is open in the back .

I have never run an over hub prop on that motor ...but they are available and gawd awful expensive !


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Most Merc and Yamaha props are interchangeable, but you have to run different hard ware. Ie Thrust washer.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That's what I keep telling people 

current case 30 hp tohatsu / yamaha prop figure out how much extra space you have then chuck up your spacer in a lathe and part it where needed face both pieces put the extra piece on after the prop with a thin washer and you are good to go ... 



> Most Merc and Yamaha props are interchangeable, but you have to run different hard ware. Ie Thrust washer.


----------

